

Ask HN: Alternative to MixPanel? - alecsmart1

Am wondering if there any free&#x2F;cheap mature alternatives to MixPanel? Basically an event based analytics software will do.
======
sprobertson
Codecademy posted their open source alternative just a few hours ago:
[https://github.com/Codecademy/EventHub](https://github.com/Codecademy/EventHub)

------
darkxanthos
If you have the skills, build your own. It's dirt cheap, again, given the
right skills.

------
gk1
Have you considered using Google Analytic (free) with custom event tracking?

